
Insights into Why Hyperbola GNU/Linux Is Turning into Hyperbola BSD – It's FOSS - rodrigo975
https://itsfoss.com/hyperbola-linux-bsd/
======
theamk
Wow, this project seems pretty extreme in their definition of software
freedom!

Not only they are rejecting non-free software and systemd (which ia pretty
common), they also reject Java, Rust and DBUS.

